

Ask PG: What is the current state of the "Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund"? - nonchalance

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ycombinator.com&#x2F;ideas.html was penned more than 5 years ago.  Do you feel that some of these ideas are as applicable now as they were back then?  Are there new ideas to add to the list?
======
throwmeaway2525
I went looking recently because I thought there were additional articles
written as a series (eight maybe?), but couldn't find them.

~~~
crindy
Here's what you're looking for:
[http://ycombinator.com/rfs.html](http://ycombinator.com/rfs.html)

~~~
throwmeaway2525
Gracias, that was it. They appear to go up to 9 (unless the numbering scheme
changed after that):

[http://ycombinator.com/rfs9.html](http://ycombinator.com/rfs9.html)

